# ceiling demolition with radiant heat



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

I have never heard of radiant heat in anything but a floor.


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

*hmmm*

could be drywall or plaster... are you trying to save the radiant heat system? That could be tough to do!


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

I've seen hydronic radiant in plaster. Are you trying to save the radiant? If so I'd guess it will be quite a challenge. First step would be to figure out exactly what you have.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

My dad has electric radiant heat in the ceiling. His happens to be plaster over rock lathe. You would have to do a little tear out to see how your ceiling was built.

If you don't want to save the heating elements (which I am not sure is possible anyway), a hammer, a crowbar, dust mask, face shield and a lot of determination is needed.


Be sure to seal off the room from the rest of the house. Be sure the power is turned off to the heating units. Put some tape over your receps. Obviously a drop cloth is a good idea and if the floor is easily damaged, I would suggest putting something like plywood or at least masonite on the floor as well.


----------



## Five Arrows (Feb 27, 2010)

*Other considerations*

My family owned some duplexes that were heated with radiant heat in the attic. Before you slice and dice the ceiling of an older home understand that you have a significant risk of asbestos in the plaster and insulation as well as lead in the paint. Got popcorn ceiling? Very likely it's asbestos. These are stable until disturbed. 

1978 is the cut off date for anyone to sell the product, but people could still use what they had on hand. The more years before that date the higher the likehood of lead and asbestos. Even for the foolhearted you should under no circumstances breach the ceiling if you have small kids that live in one of these older houses. The test can be purchased online and the results are mailed to you


----------

